# what makes you feel anger and how do u let it all out?



## Husky89 (Dec 23, 2008)

Most of my days I feel alone or feel happy and then randomly angry but lately for some odd reason I listen to one song and it releases all the stress I feel and I'm just so into this song as well as another song by them the song is called "Undone" by all that remains and the other song is called "a song for the hopeless". I've lost a couple of friends in accidents and thats why I'm not a angry person and I'm always happy because we have one life so I have to live it the way it's suppose to be lived. And I play alot of gears of war 2 and rock band I have to just take my mind of things that have been going on. but here are the lyrics to both the songs I hope someone will like this band as much as i do.

"Undone"

Well hot damn!!

It's hard to tame the passion
That leads me here
No better choice no stronger voice
I'll sacrifice not fear

I've pushed through hesitation
I've seen through doubt
I'm better now within her eyes
Than I'll ever be without

We can push through
We are one in this
We are not undone

I know my limitations
I've learned from life
This great reward I'm honor bound
Not sacrifice not price

I've found my inspiration
Held in both hands
I'm fully whole in trust and care
I'm stronger

the other song is a song for the hopeless

The day has ended
I lay awake
A soft glow over my shoulder
I'll sleep soon
Wake tomorrow and then it's all the same

And I'll destroy the memories one by one
The bitter past erased
I'll not replace
What's done is done

No belief is all that's left and I do not regret
The darkness welcomes me back home

And I am still my own
Can't take away

And I feel the pain still deeply
It seems sometimes too much to bear
I have a core within me still
My strength is there

And I am still my own
And I can't be made less
I know who I am

All these lyrics make me feel somewhat really happy and these words are really good, ya its a screamer song but it's really good.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 23, 2008)

What makes me feel angry? Just about anything and everything.

How do I let it all out? I don't, I bottle it up.  And then I sell it over the Internet.  Bottled Hatred.  Has a picture of the :rageface: guy on the label.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 23, 2008)

Basically what Tycho said. I get angry at basically anything...

I just do my best not to show it.


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

It depends on the day, some days I'm pissed off at everything and some days I love everything.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

The things that make me angry are people who keep bugging me with stupid crap when I am working. And what bugs me the most is that they only do this to me when I work. Relaxing to some music usually does the trick to relieve me of my anger.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

My depression magically went away yestarday so I'm so happy I could even kill people cheerfully 

But yeah, I keep it all to myself. Not by choice though, it just developed for certian reasons.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 23, 2008)

something that makes me angry?




something that makes me let it all out?


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 23, 2008)

i get angry at alot of stuff when i work so i take it out on what im working on if its any thing else i ball it up in the back of my mind whare it turns into a tumor then the alcohol comes


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 23, 2008)

Furries >:[ .


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2008)

Stupid people. 

And religious people. Just because. I've decided I don't give a fuck if you're "tolerant", you're still a dumbass for believing in fairy tales.


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Stupid people.
> 
> And religious people. Just because. I've decided I don't give a fuck if you're "tolerant", you're still a dumbass for believing in fairy tales.


Lol, epic post.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Stupid people.
> 
> And religious people. Just because. I've decided I don't give a fuck if you're "tolerant", you're still a dumbass for believing in fairy tales.



yeah, stupid people drive me nuts, too...
but im ok with religious people as long as they dont shove it up my throat! if they dont its ok but ill laugh behind their back^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Stupid people.
> 
> And religious people. Just because. I've decided I don't give a fuck if you're "tolerant", you're still a dumbass for believing in fairy tales.


TwT my grandma would be sad, shes baptist but acts like a atheist.

Business that hire mentally handicap people and have them able to enter dangerous areas like the kitchen *rubs deep scars on back of hands* should of let that person mess with that knife should of learned them.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> but im ok with religious people as long as they dont shove it up my throat! if they dont its ok but ill laugh behind their back^^


It's usually the best thing to do when you walk past a house with a Republican and a shotgun.


----------



## Cloak789 (Dec 23, 2008)

Religious debates.  Or anything having to do with churches or the Bible, as whenever I walk into a church or get involved in a discussion about the Bible, I feel nervous and out of place.  Though I'm a self proclaimed Christian. >_>  Afterwards I just feel like walking out and kicking a few old ladies.


I usually listen to music to release stress, or write.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Stupid people.
> 
> And religious people. Just because. I've decided I don't give a fuck if you're "tolerant", you're still a dumbass for believing in fairy tales.



Gasp, you're turning into a zealous religion basher. It pains me to see this >.>


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Gasp, you're turning into a zealous religion basher. It pains me to see this >.>


It pains me to watch people talk to sky-daddies.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It pains me to watch people talk to sky-daddies.


but God love us Atheist, we solve our own problems


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It pains me to watch people talk to sky-daddies.



Well, if they're right, they'll all burn either way, nothing lost.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but God love us Atheist, we solve our own problems


You mean like this?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 23, 2008)

Sit, think, bury all emotion.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You mean like this?



I think they disabled attachements XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You mean like this?


lol...its waiting approval but if I think that its what I think it is then yes


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I think they disabled attachements XD


It's there for me....


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It's there for me....



Haha, lol, but I think we know what that is either way XD


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Haha, lol, but I think we know what that is either way XD


Softcore lesbian porn like always


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> And religious people. Just because. I've decided I don't give a fuck if you're "tolerant", you're still a dumbass for believing in fairy tales.



yes.... quite :3

and people who say they're in it for the lulz... just shut up and laugh on your own time without feeling the need to tell everyone you're laughing at them ok? attention whore much? :\ anyway, I don't say anything... I just repress it -.-


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Softcore lesbian porn like always



The best kind.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Dec 23, 2008)

what gets me pissed is the laws put apon us to force us to walk in our straight, lockstep lines called everyday life. the efforts to force their ideals and beliefs on us for nothing more than personal gain. making our decions for us so we cant screw up theirs.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> what gets me pissed is the laws put apon us to force us to walk in our straight, lockstep lines called everyday life. the efforts to force their ideals and beliefs on us for nothing more than personal gain. making our decions for us so we cant screw up theirs.


what laws do you speak of exactly? I have an idea of what you mean :\


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what laws do you speak of exactly? I have an idea of what you mean :\


He's probably talking about Jay-walking.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 23, 2008)

it's hard to make me angry, i like to make others angry and laugh at them. Anger is the funniest emotion ever. lol


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

pheonix said:


> it's hard to make me angry, i like to make others angry and laugh at them. Anger is the funniest emotion ever. lol


sounds like an equivilent to what makes ME angry, is people who toy with other people's emotions -___-'


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> sounds like an equivilent to what makes ME angry, is people who toy with other people's emotions -___-'



Neko  !


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> sounds like an equivilent to what makes ME angry, is people who toy with other people's emotions -___-'



Don't get any then.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Don't get any then.


is that sentence supposed to make sense? :\


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> is that sentence supposed to make sense? :\


I believe he meant to say "Don't get angry then".


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I believe he meant to say "Don't get angry then".



o....k... then I guess this thread is completely pointless 0_o


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> o....k... then I guess this thread is completely pointless 0_o


 
Exactly!


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> is that sentence supposed to make sense? :\



Yes.



-Lucario- said:


> I believe he meant to say "Don't get angry then".



I meant "don't get any emotions" but that works too, I guess.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 23, 2008)

Religion, especially hardliners and fanatics.
Most politicians.
Homophobes.
EA Games.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I meant "don't get any emotions" but that works too, I guess.



again... that would make the thread pointless.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> again... that would make the thread pointless.



And why would you (or rather I, in that matter) be phased by that in the slightest?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> sounds like an equivilent to what makes ME angry, is people who toy with other people's emotions -___-'




I only do it on the net cause people take the internet so seriously when it's really not.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> And why would you (or rather I, in that matter) be phased by that in the slightest?


who said I was?... I'm just wondering why you're not participating in the meaning of this thread :\


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I only do it on the net cause people take the internet so seriously when it's really not.



meh I agree. most people on this site don't deserve to live, but whatever xD

perhaps I'm being a bit harsh, but hey, who isn't these days 0_o


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

What makes me angry: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

What makes me feel less angry: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bqgy1mebh8


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> who said I was?... I'm just wondering why you're not participating in the meaning of this thread :\



I somewhat am. Not having a person to talk to really pisses me off, so I'm counteracting that.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh I agree. most people on this site don't deserve to live, but whatever xD
> 
> *perhaps I'm being a bit harsh*, but hey, who isn't these days 0_o



Just a bit but I know how you feel.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh I agree. most people on this site don't deserve to live, but whatever xD
> 
> perhaps I'm being a bit harsh, but hey, who isn't these days 0_o


Do I deserve to live....?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Just a bit but I know how you feel.


ok, let me be more specific. perverted impact (not most people) doesn't deserve to live. but don't worry, he feels the same way about me ^_^ 

I guess he hates me apparently


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Do I deserve to live....?



Is that a rethorical question?

I don't know wheter to try and answer it.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, let me be more specific. perverted impact doesn't deserve to live. but don't worry, he feels the same way about me ^_^
> 
> I guess he hates me apparently



lol how can someone hate you? it's not possible.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

pheonix said:


> lol how can someone hate you? it's not possible.



*gasp* impossible! lol, seriously, I'm a hateable guy ok? look past my fag fairy lovy dovey personality, and you might just hate me as well x3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Is that a rethorical question?
> 
> I don't know wheter to try and answer it.


Go for it.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Stupid people.
> 
> And religious people. Just because. I've decided I don't give a fuck if you're "tolerant", you're still a dumbass for believing in fairy tales.


 
Wow.

And yet in another thread you commented how you at least like people who may still be religious but don't listen to everything people say.

Where did you tilt towards the extreme end of the scale?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> *gasp* impossible! lol, seriously, I'm a hateable guy ok? look past my fag fairy lovy dovey personality, and you might just hate me as well x3



Every one's hateable but I'm more so then most. I could never hate you, I'm too nice. XD


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> Wow.
> 
> And yet in another thread you commented how you at least like people who may still be religious but don't listen to everything people say.
> 
> Where did you tilt towards the extreme end of the scale?


 
I smell hypocrisy.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Go for it.



Bah, it's late and I don't feel like enough of an asshole. Maybe next time.



Inari85 said:


> Wow.
> 
> And yet in another thread you commented how you at least like people who may still be religious but don't listen to everything people say.
> 
> Where did you tilt towards the extreme end of the scale?



Leave her alone or I'll bite you >:[


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> Wow.
> 
> And yet in another thread you commented how you at least like people who may still be religious but don't listen to everything people say.
> 
> Where did you tilt towards the extreme end of the scale?



hey, as long as you're not one of those guys who come up to my house and tell me about homosexuality being a sin, then I'm ok with you :3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> *gasp* impossible! lol, seriously, I'm a hateable guy ok? look past my fag fairy lovy dovey personality, and you might just hate me as well x3


 
Neko, I don't think anyone hates you.



szopaw said:


> Bah, it's late and I don't feel like enough of an asshole. Maybe next time.


Meh, your no fun.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Neko, I don't think anyone hates you.



lol, ask the few people on FA who threatened to kill me (who's names I will not mention just in case)


----------



## Talvi (Dec 23, 2008)

I've never been that prone to anger...whenever something happens that really pisses me off, I know straight away because my vision blurs and I go light headed for a moment. Not sure what kind of benefit that gives. However I'm quite introverted, I'm not outwardly very emotional and I just deal with being angry silently usually.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Meh, your no fun.



I do those things either when I want to have fun or when I want to vent...

And suprisingly I don't need either atm.



Talvi said:


> I've never been that prone to anger...whenever something happens that really pisses me off, I know straight away because my vision blurs and I go light headed for a moment.



You... get an actual physical reaction to being pissed of? That's at least weird... You probably should see a specialist. Seriously. That may be a sickness.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, ask the few people on FA who threatened to kill me (who's names I will not mention just in case)


Hm... Well look at it like this; It's the internet, half the people on it don't have the balls to back up any of their threats.



szopaw said:


> I do those things either when I want to have fun or when I want to vent...
> 
> And suprisingly I don't need either atm.


 
Bleh, guess I caught you at a wrong time. You owe me.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Not sure what kind of benefit that gives.



Combat high
adrenaline rush
numbness of feeling

the disadvantages outweigh the advantages though.

I'd say what you feel is quite benefitable when it comes to danger that is. an argument is a bad time to get that kind of feeling


----------



## Talvi (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You... get an actual physical reaction to being pissed of? That's at least weird... You probably should see a specialist. Seriously. That may be a sickness.


Meh, that'd be fairly hypochondriatic. If that's a word. You understand anyhow. I did wonder if it was just me 

Probably just an adrenaline rush as Neko said.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 23, 2008)

Szopaw:

I'm not trying to ruffle anyone's fur here.

I like to see why people think the way they do.

I don't mind if Shenzi hates Christians.

I just want to know why the change.

Nekofox08:

I am not some homosexual bashing, Bible thumping Christian.

I am actually eclectic, taking in different ideas from various religions.

Plus I knew many people in college who are gay and I wasn't bothered by that in the least.


----------



## Husky89 (Dec 23, 2008)

Suirad said:


> Lol, epic post.


 
I hate religions too such a waste of time just live your damn life and quite wasting it


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> Szopaw:
> 
> I'm not trying to ruffle anyone's fur here.
> 
> ...



Chill, I'm kidding. Dunno if it's my place to pull her stuff into daylight. She got fed up with bigots around her. That and she finds being spiteful for them amusing, for all I know.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 23, 2008)

Ah, I see.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 23, 2008)

*Digs a hole and drops futile emotions inside* Done.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

when im angry, i take it out on the closest person to me.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 23, 2008)

I tend to find very little makes me genuinely angry. I find most of my anger dissolves away if I keep up my judo anyway.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't get angry anymore, and when/if I do, usually a healthy dose of logic and reason makes me lose it just as quickly. I suppose that if I get angry, you don't see it, but it's a minor conflict on the inside of my head to deal with it.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 23, 2008)

What makes me angry?

Ignorance.

How do I let it all out?

The internet.


----------



## Riesin (Dec 23, 2008)

What makes me angry?

Some one screaming at me at the check out because I wasn't allowed to sell them the bananas because they had over drawn on their credit card?

nah...

I would have to say bush :/

and how to fix that? wait for a new president...


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 23, 2008)

bozzles said:


> What makes me angry?
> 
> Ignorance.
> 
> ...









Ignorance internet you? Yes.

Nah, kidding. I empathize, really.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 23, 2008)

*Things that piss me off:*
- Homophobes.
- Religious fanatics.
- Terrorists who think they're making a difference.
- Rednecks.
- Hypocrites.
- Stupid people.
- Arrogant people.
- Cocky people.
- iTunes (Stop asking me if I want safari. I've said no 43587562498264857634 times. Get it in your thick metaphorical head - I DON'T WANT ANY MORE PIECES OF FUCKING APPLE SOFTWARE).
- Presumptuous people.
- People who try to make everything you say into a lie. For example: I fall and get a serious graze on my hand, so I wrap it in crepe bandage. The first person who sees the bandage wants to see the wound. I don't want to show them because the wound sticks to the bandage and separating them hurts like fuck. So when I say "No.", the person says "You're just wearing the bandage for attention then.". Seriously - fuck off.
- My uncle.
- My aunt's Bulldog.
- People who make promises and always break them, no matter how easy they are to stick to. Example: One of my friends shot my window with a crossbow. He promised to pay for the replacement. This was two years ago. I never got that payment.
- Racists.
- Plastic bitches.
- People who scream like fuck when they sneeze.
- Trying to sleep when somebody else in the room in snoring.
- Cocky 10-15 year olds who think they're the most amazing thing ever. More specifically the gamers of that age who actually SAY "OH YAH I PWN U BITCHEZ LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!1111". No, you don't pwn me. You killed me once. I've killed you about 50 times now. STFU.
- Obscenely expensive train tickets. It cost me Â£6.25 for a one-way 15-mile journey a couple of weeks ago. I call bullshit! It doesn't cost that much to get me there. It probably costs you about Â£1.00, if that.
- People who bitch and moan about politics as if it was going to make a difference.
- Having the same fucking holidays every damn year.

*How I let it out:*
- Scream whenever I get the chance, which is rare.
- Rant about it to myself.
- Listen to some metal. More specifically TOOL.
- Play some slap bass, or just normal bass with finger picking so vicious it's almost like I'm popping every note.
- Get drunk (Not like alcoholic sorrow-drowning drunk. I mean fun, occasional party drunk).
- Ski - if I can afford it.
- Go for a walk.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 23, 2008)

*Things that piss me off:*
-Waking up early
-People
-Boredom(_a lot_ of it)
-When there is nothing to do
-Hunger
-Heat
-People talking nonsense
-My crappy computer

*How I let it out:*
-Sleep
-_FALCONE PAWNCH!_
-Pace, Pace with Music Player, Pace quickly, Pace for hours, and/or Pace pace pace...MY GOD IT'S LIKE AIDS
-Annoy people, Pace, the Internet, and/or doodle
-Eat something, Pace, and/or Complain
-Turn the thermostat down, open window and turn a fan on, and/or complain
-_FALCONE PAWNCH!..._Internet Rants, and/or complain.
-Hack Fix some things, Delete stuff, _????_, and/or hit it


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

SHOUT SHOUT, LET IT ALL OUT, THESE ARE THE THINGS I CAN DO WITHOUT, COME ON. I'M TALKING TO YOU, COME ON.


----------



## Chuint (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone and anything too ignorant to even listen to reason.
*Examples*:
Overly religious people (the kind willing to outright attack anyone who says something they don't like)
Anti-gay
Anti-furry
Pro-war

Stuff like that if you know where I'm going/coming from with it. 
In truth, anything makes me angry. Those are just some of the top things.

Now, how do I let it out? 
I bottle it up until it gets to be too much (takes a month or two), then when I'm alone, I take a pillow or something and reenact the Angry German Kid video with a bit more added violence and silent screaming.

I gotta do something that wont get me arrested, and I happen to be violent when this sort of thing comes up. *shrug*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmmm, a few things.  Not entirely sure what they are.  I... break things to let it out if I am unable to control myself.  Most of the time, though, I read a book.  It helps A LOT.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

Chuint said:


> Anyone and anything too ignorant to even listen to reason.
> *Examples*:
> Overly religious people (the kind willing to outright attack anyone who says something they don't like)
> Anti-gay
> ...




What do you mean by pro-war?


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 23, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> -Waking up early


Oh yeah, this too. And waking up too late when I have to do something.


----------



## Chuint (Dec 23, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> What do you mean by pro-war?



Well, I dont see anything wrong with countries at war with each other (happens all the time in history, no stopping it) and if ther's a good reason (as in, we're all going to die), then go for it if you must. 
I guess I would have to mean those people that celebrate every single death of some one on the other side of the war whether they were a civilian or not and are willing to kick your ass if you say one thing against the war, even if it was a simple "The war should end." and have absolutely no family fighting out there whatsoever.
I have a family member fighting, and do I act like that? Not at all. Neither does he, and he was recently shot in the face out there (grazed his cheekbone, luckily) and he still acts like a sane person.

Like an American who carries a gun with them when they go into a part of town they know has an Iraqi family living there (Im sure some one does) or vandalizes their house just because they come from an area of the world America happens to be fighting with.
Y'know, stupid ignorant people.

Damn, didn't think Id get that specific. xD


----------



## Tanner (Dec 23, 2008)

When people turn the lights on me when I'm trying to sleep
When I can't remember what I did with an object that I had 3 seconds ago.
When someone tells me to turn to god.
When someone tells me that they can turn me straight (it's funny the first 90 times...but after the 100th, it gets old)

I deal with it by screaming at the person made me feel sad. If I lost something, I would go get some soda and find it later (most likely in my pocket).


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 23, 2008)

Bad test results ,insults, waking up early, anti-furry, people who can't let people be, bullies, violence, when my sports teams lose badly, arrogant and greedy people, racists

How I deal with it:
Drum till everyone's ears pop, working out to the max while cranking up Rammstein or Rush, scream into an empty field, box a punching bag, sleep


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 23, 2008)

-People with brick walls for ears/minds (this basically covers what everyone has stated before)
-People who can't do fuck all on a computer and turn to me, thinking I'm an IT guy or something
-Being accused of doing something over, and over, and over again
-People who drive leviathans of cars, and take two parking spots.
-People who drive leviathans of cars, and park in the COMPACT ONLY spots, taking up 3 spots
-People who can't do fuck all when it comes to parking a car
-Policemen who abuse their authority (especially on the road)
-Stupid kids in the lineup who think they're badasses and drop in on you all the time
-Stupid kids who think they're badasses in general
-Adults who ask questions a 5 year old can answer
-Military recruiters (I told them no when I was 16, what makes them think I'll say yes at 20?)
-Yuppies

How do I deal with it? I have an uncanny ability to just let things slide. Other than that, I'll talk it out with someone, play some videogames, or go buy some CDs (which ALWAYS makes me happy)

Midi- if you think your train tickets suck, try taking AMTRAK.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 24, 2008)

One of the few things that make me angry are about 80% of people who own dogs. For some reason, they seem to be complete idiots that can't take proper care of their dogs, so the poor things have to suffer. I love dogs >=C

Usually anger just makes me depressed, and to fix it, I just snuggle up in my lovey's arms and ramble on about Wall-E or corgis or something =3 Pretty scenery and nature help, too.

Oh, and I just thought of another thing that makes me angry. People who think I'm innocent and naive and oblivious and talk to me like I'm a child because I "wouldn't understand." I may not indulge in rude, vulgar behavior or indecent language, but that doesn't mean I'm an idiot. I KNOW what sex is, and it doesn't make me feel awkward to talk about it, yet still people act like they're corrupting my "sparklingly innocent" brain when they talk about that sort of thing, and it pisses me off >=C Come on, I've been with my boyfriend for almost 3 years.


----------



## Orion928 (Dec 24, 2008)

Biblethumpers, reactionarys, people being intentioally idiotic for the shher purpose of annoyin others... ohg i could go on for hours.... but the BIGGEST one is that max kid prom pokemon...  i punch the crap out of a punching bag whenever i even hear that name now.... now if youll excuse me....


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

NIGGERS...but wait...I'm one too...so I'm forever IN RAGE


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 24, 2008)

Depends on my mood. Sometimes I'll explode over the smallest things, such as dropping my pen. Other times, the reason is justifiable.

And usually I just scratch it down in my journal, where I can read it as I write down more on the next page. Either that or I look for someone to talk to. That seems to be an easily exhaustable resource, however... >>


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 24, 2008)

Everything.

Not kidding.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Anger is a futile emotion.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Anger is a futile emotion.



Anger is the best emotion D:<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Anger is the best emotion D:<


How so?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> How so?


 
It's the source of his awesomeness.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> It's the source of his awesomeness.


*Shrug* If you say so. I believe people are better off without it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> *Shrug* If you say so. I believe people are better off without it.


 
Ditto.
Actually, I can't stay angry too long. I'll just play it over in the back of my head, just becoming easily agitated but I don't stay angry for very long. If I do, I get a headache. :shock:


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 24, 2008)

things that piss me off:

the public - fucking idiots. "excuse me where are your printers?" LOOK ABOVE YOU THERES A MASSIVE FUCKING SIGN YOU TWAT.
christmas songs - need i say any more.
getting up early
people waiting on me
people expecting more from me
people
people that dont listen to me/ignore me
christmas
being asked to do something that i dont need to do.
being told what to do


how i let it out.

i dont. D:


----------



## BullyKaZe (Dec 24, 2008)

It always has been... And will always be the inherent lazy and greedy nature of the human race. Generally speaking, (which is unfortunately appropriate when dealing with them) people have an insatiable need to take as much as possible, while giving as little as possible. Now I know there are exceptions, but those individuals carry with them an essence that is beyond the grasp of humanity. Something more I suppose... But I digress.

Intolerance, inaction, and indecision... It drives me absolutely mad. (T_T)


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> What makes me feel angry? Just about anything and everything.
> 
> How do I let it all out? I don't, I bottle it up.  And then I sell it over the Internet.  Bottled Hatred.  Has a picture of the :rageface: guy on the label.



^

I beat my matress with a copper pipe.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> How so?



It motivates.



Adelio Altomar said:


> It's the source of his awesomeness.



That, too.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 24, 2008)

I can not stress this enough.* Anger is a perfectly healthy, normal human emotion, just as much as happiness or sadness.*

That said, there are quite a few things that make me angry, that's pretty normal. Usually I just let the feeling pass or bottle it in, but if no one's around, I'll sometimes take it out physically by throwing things or punching inanimate objects.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 24, 2008)

I get angry maybe once or twice a year, and then I get _angry_.
Example from this year

Things that peeve me:
- Girls who are bitches
- Bullying
- People getting picked on
- People messing with other people's heads
- Cheaters

Etc...

By letting it out I either rant on here (as seen by the example above), keep it all in and explode later on or confront the thing that is peeving me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everything.
> 
> Not kidding.


its cause you're on your Christmas PMS


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 24, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> its cause your on your Christmas PMS


 
I think he means all the time, maybe it's just a little worse during Christmas time.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> ^
> 
> I beat my matress with a copper pipe.



You have a copper pipe? For what?

I don't like devastating my possesions personally.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I think he means all the time, maybe it's just a little worse during Christmas time.


oh so hes constantly PMSing just gets hundreds of times worst during this season


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 24, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> oh so hes constantly PMSing just gets hundreds of times worst during this season


 
I suppose, I don't think he act like that all the time though.



szopaw said:


> You have a copper pipe? For what?
> 
> I don't like devastating my possesions personally.


 
That poor pipe.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, what pisses me off are annoying idiotic people who gives you pressure, people who pass their anger to others(especially my family members), fucking short deadline of projects and when things don't turn around on what I expect.

I don't exactly know how do I let it out. Sometimes I just go into my room and shout out loud with my face on the pillow and lay down for quite some time. I sometimes draw to relieve myself.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Dec 24, 2008)

furries fucking piss me off, i let the anger out by looking at sexy fox girls


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> That poor pipe.



I just come up with an idea as why would a girl need a pipe...


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You have a copper pipe? For what?
> 
> I don't know.  I found it in my closet.
> 
> I don't like devastating my possesions personally.



It's a matress.  The hits just bounce off.



-Lucario- said:


> That poor pipe.



It's just a pipe.



szopaw said:


> I just come up with an idea as why would a girl need a pipe...



lolwat


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, i get mad when someone is jerking me around or doesn't understand me. So that happens all the time =P


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I don't know. I found it in my closet.
> 
> It's a matress.  The hits just bounce off.




Heh, I keep other things in the closet. Still there's some weird shit, so nvm XD
And a mattress also can break 9.9



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> It's just a pipe.



You specieist, pipes are people too



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> lolwat



Oh you know full well


----------



## pheonix (Dec 24, 2008)

Boredom
overrated holidays
you


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 24, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I just come up with an idea as why would a girl need a pipe...


....hmm... I'd say I don't want to know but I have an idea of what you're talking about sadly.....


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 24, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> its cause you're on your Christmas PMS



Nu uh



-Lucario- said:


> I think he means all the time, maybe it's just a little worse during Christmas time.



This guy knows.



-Lucario- said:


> I suppose, I don't think he act like that all the time though.



It's not PMS if you have it all  of the time :V



ElectricJackal said:


> Furries make me mad so I let that anger out by looking at furries



lol wut


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol wut



Goto loop. He's so slow that he's still in those times.


----------



## Jack (Dec 24, 2008)

my pet pieve is: people smarting off, when they have no authority to do so. also disrespect.

that get's on my nerve the most. and my reaction depends who is doing it, EX someone close to me I'll just ask them to shut up, someone I dont like, first a warning then if they persist I'll might punch them or diss them. (this also depends.)


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 24, 2008)

well the things that piss me off are

-Bad drivers
-People talking shit about furries
-racist people
-people getting into my business (parents)
-backstabbers
-liars
-people who abuse animals/people

I don't deal with it too well. I get really mad and often raise my voice and I get some MAJOR attitude.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 24, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> well the things that piss me off are
> 
> -*Bad drivers*
> -People talking shit about furries
> ...



Come to Florida and you might just end up killing one of the MANY retarded drivers.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Goto loop. He's so slow that he's still in those times.


Like saying I hate people who hate people.



David M. Awesome said:


> It's not PMS if you have it all  of the time :V


It becomes a fountain.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Heh, I keep other things in the closet. Still there's some weird shit, so nvm XD
> And a mattress also can break 9.9
> 
> You specieist, pipes are people too
> ...



It hasn't yet.

It likes it.

lolgross


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 24, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Come to Florida and you might just end up killing one of the MANY retarded drivers.



I am holding back murder here in Michigan. I live near a school and people drive crazy. I am surprised no one has been killed. About 5 have been hit in 5 years...


----------



## bozzles (Dec 24, 2008)

What makes me angry: Children
How I let it all out: I punch children


----------



## ADF (Dec 24, 2008)

A lot of different things make me angry, how I deal with it is usually to vent about it; usually to the annoyance of people near by and fellow forum goers.

Though I don't have to vent about every little thing, even though annoyances occur daily if I ranted about every one it would be all I do all day.

For example there is a particular forum post I am steaming over right now, whether it is thread worthy will depend on how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

today its people on diets -_- with me being a dishwasher I tend to get back food that has been not touched or one thing eaten off of it leaving the rest.

How to solve this:
Write on the back of a napkin, give it to the server of the that table, watch the rage ensue, watch as people then get tossed out. Whats usually written on the back. "Hiiiiii Fatty, dont eat out if you want to lose weight"


----------



## Monak (Dec 25, 2008)

Everything , and I let it out by not being polite.  If someone pisses me off they know about it right then and there.  I bottled shit up for too long when I was younger.  Its not healthy , best to just get it done and over with and fore go the stress.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't really get angry easily, but usually it's just thinking about living life and all the stupidity in the world does the job.

How do I relax? Grind my teeth for a while, then tear something up. Works like a charm.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2008)

Today and I play fighting games to distract me from it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 26, 2008)

current rage-how slow the mods took to deal with the derail
how to fix it-post about it =3


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 26, 2008)

When I get angry I yell in my room ,punch pillows, draw, go outside and walk around, or have a bitchfest with some other female or my BF.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

Holy deletion batman.

I HAET LITTLE KIDS.

Solution: Guns.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 26, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Holy deletion batman.



For once that was not a flame or anything, but a civil discussion. That made me RRAAGGEE inside a little. But eh, nevermind, I'll just bottle it up again.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

szopaw said:


> For once that was not a flame or anything, but a civil discussion. That made me RRAAGGEE inside a little. But eh, nevermind, I'll just bottle it up again.



You can use my copper pipe, if ya want


----------



## Thatch (Dec 26, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> You can use my copper pipe, if ya want



I now know here it had been... And I'm battling between saying 'eww' and thinking that it's damn awesome at the same time.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 26, 2008)

TxT speak, people who have evidence that they're wrong slapped into their face and they still don't believe it (though we've all done this), religion being used for manipulation, dicks in general.

I solve this with games, venting (text or speech), or just physical means.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I now know here it had been... And I'm battling between saying 'eww' and thinking that it's damn awesome at the same time.



It's an equal opporutnist.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 26, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I now know here it had been... And I'm battling between saying 'eww' and thinking that it's damn awesome at the same time.


...Wasnt it about the damn pipe that made us derail?


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 26, 2008)

Not being able to hit babies with hammers makes me angry

To release this rage, I hit babies with hammers


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2008)

Most recent cause of anger:
People who after 6 years of owning a dog STILL leave entire tins of chocolates OPEN on the FLOOR, then act all surprised when the dog eats the lot. It makes me want to start cursing and yelling (& stabbing) at stupid family members.

To relieve rage I used to own this steel pipe that I would hit things with (things that wouldn't break). I managed to bend the pipe . I also used to have a piece of wood that I would stab with knives, screwdrivers etc. Now I mostly just bottle up my anger, and I'm gradually becoming numb to a lot of emotions.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Most recent cause of anger:
> People who after 6 years of owning a dog STILL leave entire tins of chocolates OPEN on the FLOOR, then act all surprised when the dog eats the lot. It makes me want to start cursing and yelling (& stabbing) at stupid family members.



It made me rage when my rats ate my chocolate AND my belts.

But you can't stay mad at those fat squishy rodents. <3


----------



## Thatch (Dec 26, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> It made me rage when my rats ate my chocolate AND my belts.
> 
> But you can't stay mad at those fat squishy rodents. <3



I think it's more about the fact that chocolate is LETHAL to dogs.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 26, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I think it's more about the fact that chocolate is LETHAL to dogs.



Wat.

It's not, stop listening to retards on the TV, my dog eats chocolate all the time, you can BUY chocolate coated doggie treats at stores.

Kids.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 26, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Wat.
> 
> It's not, stop listening to retards on the TV, my dog eats chocolate all the time, you can BUY chocolate coated doggie treats at stores.
> 
> Kids.



Note the 'coated', which still is rather irresponsible. Dogs shouldn't eat chocolate, period. I grew up with a dog, and my parent's had dogs longer than you're alive, literary, so please, stop listening to counter-TV retards, and don't give a dog chocolate.

A bar of chocolate won't kill it, but still can give the poor animal a nasty day.

Also lo, 'kids', I'm your age 9.9


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I think it's more about the fact that chocolate is LETHAL to dogs.



No it's not.  My dog ate it all the time when I still had him...hell, I fed it to him, and he didn't die until he was 10.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 26, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> No it's not.  My dog ate it all the time when I still had him...hell, I fed it to him, and he didn't die until he was 10.



Depends on how much. As I wrote, a bar wont kill it, but still can be nasty 9.9 It's irresponsible.
Also, what did the dog die for?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Depends on how much. As I wrote, a bar wont kill it, but still can be nasty 9.9 It's irresponsible.



I was a little kid, and it was more than just a bar.  I fed it to a lot of pets I had.

Hell, I gave my rats Doritos.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 26, 2008)

What a discussion about dogs and I was not in on it?! Hehe

Chocolate IS toxic to dogs. The chocolate you see on dog friendly food and treats is chocolate specially made for DOGS. Its not the same chocolate you get in walmart, folks. People can eat(I have lol) it but its made to be canine friendly. Im sure Nylak can explain this better then I but here is the technical crap on it.

Most dogs need high doses of chocolate to kill them but each bit of chocolate damages their insides alittle. Its like stabbing them in the side and then saying "Oh gee look ma, he didn't die! It must not hurt him!" Why risk it?

"Once dogs have tasted chocolate, they want more.

And for dogs, that's a bad thing.

You might disagree, thinking back to a time when you noticed a dog enjoying a tidbit of chocolate with no deleterious effect. 

Don't be fooled.

The problem, according to veterinary experts, is that eating a speck of chocolate leads a dog to crave more. It can mean that your dog will jump at a opportunity to get any type of chocolate, not knowing that certain chocolates are more lethal than other types. Larger amounts of chocolate, particularly of the most toxic type, can bring about epileptic seizures in some dogs, and in all dogs, can kill.

Poisoning of dogs by chocolate is not as uncommon as you might think.

"Chocolate ingestions are one common reason why pet owners and veterinarians call us," said Dana Farbman, Certified Veterinary Technician and Manager, Client and Professional Relations, ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center. "However, it would be difficult to verify an exact ranking in frequency of calls, as the types of substances we receive calls on can vary greatly depending on many factors, including the time of year. We generally do experience somewhat of a rise in chocolate calls around holidays, such as Halloween, Easter, Christmas, Valentine's Day and Mother's Day. 
Why is Chocolate Lethal?

*Chocolate contains theobromine.* *A naturally occurring stimulant found in the cocoa bean, theobromine increases urination and affects the central nervous system as well as heart muscle. While amounts vary by type of chocolate, it's the theobromine that is poisonous to dogs.*"


Feeding your dog  too much chocolate " can lead to hyperthermia, muscle tremors, seizures, coma and even death."

Quotations taken from http://www.dogownersdigest.com/news/library/chocolate-dog-poisoning.shtml

Honestly why risk it? I wouldn't ever feed any of my pack chocolate just because I thought it did not hurt them.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> What a discussion about dogs and I was not in on it?! Hehe
> 
> Chocolate IS toxic to dogs. The chocolate you see on dog friendly food and treats is chocolate specially made for DOGS. Its not the same chocolate you get in walmart, folks. People can eat(I have lol) it but its made to be canine friendly. Im sure Nylak can explain this better then I but here is the technical crap on it.
> 
> ...



My dog never got sick from eating chocolate.  He got sick because there were maggots in his feeder.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 26, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> What a discussion about dogs and I was not in on it?! Hehe
> 
> Chocolate IS toxic to dogs. The chocolate you see on dog friendly food and treats is chocolate specially made for DOGS. Its not the same chocolate you get in walmart, folks. People can eat(I have lol) it but its made to be canine friendly. Im sure Nylak can explain this better then I but here is the technical crap on it.
> 
> ...


 
Well,....I just learned something new today. Thank you professor Gummy Bear. I've never fed a dog chocolate before and never plan to. Why would I? I deserve it more then he does. (To keep the thread on its rails, another thing that makes me angry is when people take food off of my plate at a resturaunt. My solution to fixing this problem: Licking all of my food on my plate and stealing some food off of the original stealers plate.)


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Wat.
> 
> It's not, stop listening to retards on the TV, my dog eats chocolate all the time, you can BUY chocolate coated doggie treats at stores.
> 
> Kids.



:???:

If the dog wasn't huge it probably would be dead by now, and the pile of puke on the carpet would suggest chocolate isn't harmless.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 26, 2008)

HEY SURGAT YOU GOT MORE WORK TO DO


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 26, 2008)

-Lucario-
Haha Yeah I got a little carried away there. o.0

xXxKirai_KainashixXx
Oh Im sorry your dog got sick.  Sick pets are no fun.

Back on topic,
Another thing that gets me angry: my sister.


----------



## Crazy lemming (Dec 27, 2008)

What makes me angry? learning welsh, seriously in my area there are MORE PEOPLE WHO SPEAK POLISH THAN WELSH, but I still have to waste an hour a week learning what poster Sophie has in her room....which will somehow help me to communicate in welsh....

I cope with it by not listening lol ^_^


----------



## Thatch (Dec 27, 2008)

Crazy lemming said:


> seriously in my area there are MORE PEOPLE WHO SPEAK POLISH THAN WELSH



HAHA, still? I thought they were coming back, because of the crisis.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 27, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> What a discussion about dogs and I was not in on it?! Hehe
> 
> Chocolate IS toxic to dogs. The chocolate you see on dog friendly food and treats is chocolate specially made for DOGS. Its not the same chocolate you get in walmart, folks. People can eat(I have lol) it but its made to be canine friendly. Im sure Nylak can explain this better then I but here is the technical crap on it.
> 
> ...



C'mon, I don't think you went on a rant at all. All you did was inform everyone of the deadly dog disease known as *CHOCOLATE* (read chocolate in a booming, angry, slow voice).


----------



## Crazy lemming (Dec 28, 2008)

szopaw said:


> HAHA, still? I thought they were coming back, because of the crisis.


 Some have head back but most are still here as far as I know, dno why you would want to move from poland to wales tho... some dont even speak English 0.0 but they are still forced to learn welsh -.-


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 28, 2008)

Lots of things make me angry. I've learnt to supress my anger, and keep it hidden away. Unfortunately, this causes it to build up, so I have outlets. Music is my main outlet, either listening to it, or playing it on the piano. Even still, there is still a build-up, and on the rare occasion that I snap, I go waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay overboard.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 29, 2008)

/b/ tards and sexists.

I just go on youtube and live up to the internet expectation of furry drama.
^^;;


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 29, 2008)

what makes me angry... the biggest would be when assholes try to run me down in their cars... seriously f*ck off people, I'm not a damn target. Another thing would be certain people at my school.

I play games, listen to angry music and sing along, or theres the random time where I lose my temper and start hitting people....


----------

